# Yip, another newbie with the queezies



## QueenB69 (Sep 24, 2012)

Went to a VI presentation Thursday and we where impressed. It was a program that we have been most impressed with and we have been to many, many timeshare presentations. So getting home looked on ebay and found a listing for exactly what we could have bought with out paying the purchase price. Please give me some advice, I feel confident mostly.

Here is ad:
 "Here is your chance to own a Timeshare Membership (Expires 2022) at a bargain price! This point package consists of 91 Points at Vacation Internationale. All fees are current with mortgage paid in full, you will receive clear title guaranteed or issued a full price refund! Usage is Biennial. Anniversary date for the points is July 1st of every even year.  Usage starts on July 1, 2012 with all 91 points available to the new owner.  Maintenance fees are due July 31 of even years only in the amount of $663.  The maintenance fees due July 31, 2012 have been paid in full.  The new owner will NOT be responsible for reimbursement of these fees.  However, at auctions end the new owner will be responsible for a $299 convenience charge in exchange for the 2012 usage. Please note, when transferring Vacation Internationale points, the account is frozen and we are unable to make any guest reservations during the transfer process. Similar ownerships sell for over $10,000 when purchased directly from the developer. Purchase this exact ownership NOW at a fraction of the original price! This item is a NO Reserve auction and will be sold to the highest bidder." and "About Closing and Payment: Upon auction's end, you will receive an email with a link to the Title Company’s check out process.  This email is automatically sent to the email address you have registered with eBay, so if this is not your current email address, please update your eBay contact information prior to the end of the auction.  You will be asked to provide pertinent information to allow Timeshare Closing Services, Inc to open escrow and begin the closing process for your timeshare purchase. Upon submittal of the requested information and payment, you will receive a copy of the contract that outlines all the terms and conditions as described above. Please print and save a copy for your records. For your convenience, Timeshare Closing Services, Inc. accepts Visa, MasterCard, American Express, Discover, and bank drafts for escrow payment. Closing and escrow to be handled with Timeshare Closing Services, Inc., a licensed, bonded, and fully insured Escrow & Title company of Orlando, FL. Funds will be held in escrow until title has been transferred, offering you the buyer 100% protection of title and your funds. Full payment is due within five business days of auction's end unless an exception is made with me. We GUARANTEE clear and marketable title to every property we sell. We go to great lengths to provide accurate descriptions of every property we offer for sale. In addition, prior to sale, each of our properties is reviewed by a licensed title company to ensure we are transferring clear and marketable title to that property. As a result, we GUARANTEE that we will deliver to you clear and marketable title to the property you purchased. If for any reason you are not 100% completely satisfied with your purchase due to a representation error or encumbrance on the title, you may return the real property in exchange for a full purchase price refund. Please note that the transfer process and time frame varies for each resort. If you would like more information on the resort please contact me via email or via phone @ 407-956-3641.  Please contact Timeshare Closing Services, Inc. with questions about closing at 407-370-2373.   Closing costs are $399 (Paid by Seller), which include Escrow, Document preparation, and resort notification of transfer of ownership.   The resort also charges a transfer fee of $150.  At the end of this listing you will only be responsible for:          

Total monies due = Final Bid Price + $299 (2012 Convenience Charge) + $150 (Resort Transfer Fee)



Thanks, 
B


----------



## ttt (Sep 24, 2012)

If that's what you are looking for, go for it. Ebay is a good place to buy as you will save $$$$ over purchasing retail. Just be aware that timeshares are easier to buy then sell, so be sure this is what you want.


----------



## QueenB69 (Sep 24, 2012)

ttt said:


> If that's what you are looking for, go for it. Ebay is a good place to buy as you will save $$$$ over purchasing retail. Just be aware that timeshares are easier to buy then sell, so be sure this is what you want.



Thank you for your input! Makes me feel better. I have been studying your site for 3 full days, reading and looking up all I could about companies and scams. I have already recieved the estoppel letter too.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 24, 2012)

My advice is to find out exactly what, where, and when 91 points will get for you.  I don't see anything on the VI website about this.

At one dollar the price is right.  The real cost is the $663 MFs you will pay every other year for the next 10 years.  If the 91 points will get you a nice resort at the time you like to travel it sounds like a good deal.

A major plus here is that this expires in 10 years and if you tire of it you don't have to worry about how to get rid of it.


----------



## QueenB69 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just coming from a VI presentation and having a VI book I know how to use the 91 points. Thier point system in nice because you can go at a low time and it is just the two of us so we could stay somewhere for 5 points a night. I think that it is a great fit. My husband is a Firefighter and has a funky shift schedule and this would work better than a set week every year.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 24, 2012)

QueenB69 said:


> I have been studing your site for 3 full days, .


 
I thought you were supposed to go the doctor after 4 hours


----------



## Gophesjo (Sep 24, 2012)

:rofl: :hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical:    Gotta love bawdy humor that comes out of nowhere!


----------



## QueenB69 (Sep 24, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> I thought you were supposed to go the doctor after 4 hours



I am so fickled, I can't spell. I have seen many typo's in my post. I will have my paramedic/firefighter husband look at this problem immediately.:rofl:


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 24, 2012)

If it works for you, go for it. The timeshares I own include some VI properties, and are great, clean, well located, well managed properties.

You'll pay 5 MF's (5X$663) [+inflation]- $3300 + buy-in cost over 10 years for 450ish VI points. How you use them is up to you, and with a firefighter's schedule, it can work out well. The fact that the RTU ends in 10 years eliminates the 'own it forever' resale headache.

I'm going to guess that you would find more points somewhere along the way in case you find you want more use. Seems to me that for the resort that I like best, the cost of a week in prime time is 106 points, but I think they can be bought, sold, transferred within the VI system.

Have fun with this, and Welcome to TUG!

Hope your avatar feels better.

Jim


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2012)

VI is a great system. I almost bought in a few times. I'm sure I will in the future.
You'll be able to add points if you need to in the future. I've seen points 
Packages as low as 23 points a year. That may be nice to add on to an EOY 91
Package. Just enough to put yourself in most one bedrooms in prime time.

One thing about EBay auctions and these VI packages is that they usually always
Have a closing cost and a transfer fee. They rarely have free closing and 
Transfer fees. If you see those they usually go for between $300 and $700 
Anyway. That means people are willing to pay something for them. 

If this one falls through you may want to Send a message to Flexible, she was
Talking about getting rid if some of hers this year. I saw that in one of her posts.

There is a good sticky about VI that Greg helped with. It tells of some of the ins
And outs of the system.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 24, 2012)

QueenB69 said:


> I am so fickled, I can't spell. I have seen many typo's in my post. I will have my paramedic/firefighter husband look at this problem immediately.:rofl:



When you post here on TUG there is a spell check in the upper right hand corner above the smilies.  It corrects my spelling all the time, I wish it could do something with grammar also.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 24, 2012)

QueenB69 said:


> Just coming from a VI presentation and having a VI book I know how to use the 91 points. Thier point system in nice because you can go at a low time and it is just the two of us so we could stay somewhere for 5 points a night. I think that it is a great fit. My husband is a Firefighter and has a funky shift schedule and this would work better than a set week every year.



I just read the other 2 VI auctions that are active on eBay and it shows how things get confusing on eBay.

One says that it is for 15,000 VI points which is way out of line for MFs of $1,110 every other year.

The other one says the MFs of $876 are billed every year for 122 points.

Then there is yours at 91 points for $663 eoy.

I mention these differences because it is very important to know exactly what you are bidding on when using eBay.  

You sound like you know exactly what you want and what you are doing.  I hope the seller is being accurate.  Since all 3 auctions are saying different things it's hard to know what is true and not.

Less than an hour to go, good luck.


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2012)

The Sumday one is the one that is incorrect. The Every other year one is only
Paid in the use year and VI points are around $7.28 a point in 2012.

That Sumday one sounds more like Bluegreen points to me.


----------



## daileyad (Sep 25, 2012)

I just bought some VI points off eBay last month. The paperwork's complete and at the VI office. Anyone know how long VI will take to complete the transfer?


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2012)

You may want to consider this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vacation-Internationale-Tahoe-Beach-Ski-105-Points-SilverCrown-Timeshare-4Sale-/380476246710?pt=Timeshares&hash=item589626cab6


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 25, 2012)

So did the OP or another TUGger get that 91 Pt. EOY one?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 25, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> When you post here on TUG there is a spell check in the upper right hand corner above the smilies.  It corrects my spelling all the time, I wish it could do something with grammar also.



My television has a 'brightness" control, but I think it's broken.  When I tried to increase the brightness during the political conventions, it only got worse.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 25, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My television has a 'brightness" control, but I think it's broken.  When I tried to increase the brightness during the political conventions, it only got worse.



:hysterical: That picture will never brighten.  I have found that the off button improves most shows dramatically.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 25, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> I thought you were supposed to go the doctor after 4 hours



I nominate this for post of the year outside of Lounge especially since it  slipped in under   Censor's radar!


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 25, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> I nominate this for post of the year outside of Lounge especially since it slipped in Censor's radar!


 
Studding has a completely different definition than what I assumed




QueenB69 said:


> I have been studing your site for 3 full days, .


 

stud·ding 
noun

*a. *The wood framework of a wall or partition.
*b. *Lumber cut for studs.
Something with which a surface is studded.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 25, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Studding has a completely different definition than what I assumed
> 
> 
> stud·ding
> ...



Maybe check with those  horse breeders  down Kentucky way.

Or,   virile   guys like John Kennedy and  Bill Clinton.

Could be  just one  "d" makes a difference?

How about  a smiley carpenter?


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 27, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Maybe check with those  horse breeders  down Kentucky way.
> 
> Or,   virile   guys like John Kennedy and  Bill Clinton.
> 
> ...




Here you go ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or this one ...


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 27, 2012)

so getting back on task here.. i see VI only has a few places on east coast one being my favorite place of Cypress Pointe .. So i was trying to get point needed info and that is a member only page. 

anyone have that info.. we usually head to florida mid sept or mid april time frame 2 bed or three if open.. 

how many time would 90 points get us there and how about prime time like summer week 23-33 as well..


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 27, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> Here you go ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Rick:

Love the smiles!

Can you direct me to web site where they reside?

Also, when I do  "control c/v"   imagines like this do not copy. What is the  secret to copying?


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2012)

Carl2591

Mid April is a little more than mid Sept. 
2 bed Phase II  18.5 points, 3 bed Phase I 26 points, 3 bed Phase II 29.5 points

Mid September
2 bed Phase II 16 points, 3 Bed Phase I 24 points, 3 Bed Phase II 25 points

These are all per night.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Mid April is a little more than mid Sept.
> 2 bed Phase II  18.5 points, 3 bed Phase I 26 points, 3 bed Phase II 29.5 points
> 
> Mid September
> 2 bed Phase II 16 points, 3 Bed Phase I 24 points, 3 Bed Phase II 25 points



Those 'prices' are per night.


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, per night on those points.

I added this to my earlier post.


----------



## paaly (Nov 11, 2012)

Save your money . . . and avoid heartache -- go to a decent hotel  Timeshares are a rip-off.  Period.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Nov 12, 2012)

paaly said:


> Save your money . . . and avoid heartache -- go to a decent hotel  Timeshares are a rip-off.  Period.



We own 2 timeshares. With one, our fees break down to us paying $50/night. This is in an area where an equivalent place, either at our home resort or nearby, would be at least $150/night. 

The other one is more expensive, our week there costs ~$101/night. Still a bargain. We would have a hard time booking it or a nearby hotel for under $200/night. 

Timeshares are a bargain, if you know what you're doing.


----------

